# Tabua portugal



## Geminipaul390 (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi guys I am new to this site , could anyone give me some idea what Tabua is like in Portugal and where do all the expats from the UK hang out . We are moving there early next year (Retired ….



Paul and Jane 



Wigan UK:


----------



## Clic Clac (Aug 15, 2011)

The Portugal Forum might be a better bet... 

I can tell you to check out their Govt's offer to new residents of 10 years tax free on your pension.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have moved this thread to the Portugal forum.


----------



## Geminipaul390 (Jul 28, 2020)

Clic Clac said:


> The Portugal Forum might be a better bet...
> 
> I can tell you to check out their Govt's offer to new residents of 10 years tax free on your pension.



Thanks but no thanks.

Paul.


----------

